

Search Advertising On Google Offers Lowest ROI  - vineet21
http://internetrack.blogspot.com/2008/07/google-grabs-774-of-us-search-engine-ad.html
According to Efficient Frontier’s “US Search Engine Performance Report: Q2 2008,” based on data from a fixed set of large-scale search advertisers,
"Google accounted for 77.4% of US search engine ad spend in the second quarter, an increase of 2 percentage points over 2Q07."
======
ScottWhigham
If you just measure clicks to conversions, I agree that Google gives you less
quality clicks. But that's only one aspect - what about brand awareness?
You'll never get brand awareness going if you ignore google in favor of the
others.

